# Ruffled Scarves



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

I was thinking of getting a table at a craft fair and making ruffled scarves out of the novelty yarns such as Red Heart Sashay, etc.
I was wondering if these were still popular and in high demand since it is so hard to get the yarn, if this would be a good item to sell, and for how much? Thank you!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I like your scarfs.
The yarn is easy to find...
I really can't say what the market for them is.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

If you intend to sell the scarves I think that is great, they look wonderful. BUT I would also add other products, like matching hats, gloves, etc. just for a little variety and to fill up whatever size table/booth you're going to rent. Also, what might be popular in New York, probably isn't as popular in Sacramento (different climates, etc) so you really need to cater to your clientele.

I always like to go to my local mall and check out what the school-age kids are wearing to see what the latest trends are.

As far as the cost, someone on this forum once said that it was calculated at 3x the cost of the yarn plus your time and effort (the value of the latter part to be determined by you based on your experience knitting and difficulty of the pattern).

I think it would be fun and I hope to do the same sometime in the future.

Best of luck to you and let us know how it went.


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

Is the yarn Sashay? Your scarves are beautiful! I have had trouble finding the yarn also.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I like your scarfs.
> The yarn is easy to find...
> I really can't say what the market for them is.


Thanks, glad you like my work. I live in Long Island, NY and I cannot fing Red Heart Sashay in either Michael's, Joann's or AC Moore. I was lucky to find some Bernat's Twist and Twirl, Premier's Starbella, and Patons' Pirouette (the 3 scarves that I made), but they did not have a lot and not much of a color choice.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Preacher's Wife said:


> Is the yarn Sashay? Your scarves are beautiful! I have had trouble finding the yarn also.


Me to, the yarn store I regularly shop at, was sold out of all the nicer color's, she's is expecting more in the future, but I have a hard time finding it, at any other place, so I'll wait patiently, I have 3 on order, I'm charging $25. per scarf, unless they hike up the price of the yarn, they might, as it's much in demand.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Look on Yarn Paradise site. They have some good offers. I bought yarn from them recently, the Ice Yarn pompom, and even with my postage to the UK the price was good. I was looking at scarf yarns this morning and they have a good selection including ribbon yarns/eyelash combination. Lovely scarves by the way.


----------



## DJTK (Apr 23, 2011)

In Australia there is a yarn called ' Alicia ' it is a ruffle yarn - knitting 5 stitches every row and was ans still is very popular over here . Supplied by Lincraft . Their website is Lincraft.com.au good luck with your find


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

they are still very popular, I sold a bunch around work. Depends how much you spent on the yarn. I got mine for about $6 a skein, sold them to friends for $10, but in a craft fair you might be able to get $12-15


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

These scarves are still in demand. I crochet mine and make them thinner. I get 4 scarves from 1 skein and sell them at craft shows for $8 - $10 and women don't even think twice. I have seen the fuller (full skein) scarves selling for $25 - $30 at craft shows. Not sure if people would have to think twice about spending that much? I have no problem at all getting a great selection and types of scarf yarns and colors from

http://www.beadadyxyarn.com

This is the only place I shop anymore. For $6.00 per skein and the variety, I have found "my place". And I receive my order usually in 3 days. I was getting so tired and frustrated going from store to store only to find either a very limited selection or nothing at all. And the biggest reason I shop with beadadyx is because all of their proceeds goes to missions - for women in Guatemala and Jamaica. A real passion of mine.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I have never seen so many colours of scarf yarn in one place. Is the ice yarn a good product. I haven't seen it and would like to know before I order and find that it is not a quality product. The have so many other yarns on the website and I just know my almost 5 year old GD would love something with sequins and glitter. Thanks for the site and thanks for the opinions.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

I made a great many of these and sold them all last fall. I sold them for $20. The yarn is really hard to find where I live as well.
My LYS sold them for $30. but i think that is the reason I sold so many for $20. In my opinion the market is flooded with them now and the demand for them has fallen.

Linda


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

The scarves are still very popular in NC. I am also going to get a table at a craft show along with a friend and we are going to have the ruffled scarves along with other items. I plan on selling my ruffled scarves for 20.00. Good luck to you.


----------



## robinw (Jun 22, 2011)

A friend of mine here in Canada is making the scarves out of Sashay and ran into terrible skeins with flaws, knots and were unusable. When she returned them, she was told that there is only one factory with the machine that produces the yarn and it has been broken down for quite a while. So that is why the Sashay has been hard to get.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Linday said:


> I have never seen so many colours of scarf yarn in one place. Is the ice yarn a good product. I haven't seen it and would like to know before I order and find that it is not a quality product. The have so many other yarns on the website and I just know my almost 5 year old GD would love something with sequins and glitter. Thanks for the site and thanks for the opinions.


Yes, I agree, so many colors and types of just scarf yarns along. I have nothing but good things to say about the yarn. One of the things nice about
http://www.beadadyxyarn.com
is that you can buy single skeins and have such a great variety or you can buy wholesale (pack of 4 of the same) from this site


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

tyratim said:


> These scarves are still in demand. I crochet mine and make them thinner. I get 4 scarves from 1 skein and sell them at craft shows for $8 - $10 and women don't even think twice. I have seen the fuller (full skein) scarves selling for $25 - $30 at craft shows. Not sure if people would have to think twice about spending that much? I have no problem at all getting a great selection and types of scarf yarns and colors from
> 
> http://www.beadadyxyarn.com
> 
> This is the only place I shop anymore. For $6.00 per skein and the variety, I have found "my place". And I receive my order usually in 3 days. I was getting so tired and frustrated going from store to store only to find either a very limited selection or nothing at all. And the biggest reason I shop with beadadyx is because all of their proceeds goes to missions - for women in Guatemala and Jamaica. A real passion of mine.


This is a wonderful source for yarn! Thanks, I am going to give them a try. Like you I am frustrated going from store to store looking for the yarn.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Limey287 said:


> The scarves are still very popular in NC. I am also going to get a table at a craft show along with a friend and we are going to have the ruffled scarves along with other items. I plan on selling my ruffled scarves for 20.00. Good luck to you.


Thanks and good luck to you too. $20 sounds like a fair price.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I sold a ton of these over the fall and winter. I started at 28 but didn't move too many went to 25 still didn't move many went to 24.50 and they sold out every show. I have heard of others getting 30 to 50. I am surprised at this because I couldn't get 28 but I guess it depends on your market/location. Good luck and remember displaying them well is half the battle. I used black & white gift bags with colorful tissue and had the ruffles trailing out. It was very pretty and effective in bringing people to my booth. Once there they looked at everything and bought other items. Have fun!


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Preacher's Wife said:


> Is the yarn Sashay? Your scarves are beautiful! I have had trouble finding the yarn also.


None of these are Sashay...they are Bernat Twist and Twirl, Premier's Starbella, and Patons' Pirouette. They are pretty!


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all for giving me so much information, insight and input. I really appreciate it!


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I sold a ton of these over the fall and winter. I started at 28 but didn't move too many went to 25 still didn't move many went to 24.50 and they sold out every show. I have heard of others getting 30 to 50. I am surprised at this because I couldn't get 28 but I guess it depends on your market/location. Good luck and remember displaying them well is half the battle. I used black & white gift bags with colorful tissue and had the ruffles trailing out. It was very pretty and effective in bringing people to my booth. Once there they looked at everything and bought other items. Have fun!


I like your display idea! Mind if I use it?


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

I have made 60 some for Xmas Craft Fairs from all brands of yarn.....sold very fast at $25.00.So now replenishing inventory for this year and done 20 so far. Have an order now for 3 in spring colours...they go up so fast.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

VBeechinor said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > I sold a ton of these over the fall and winter. I started at 28 but didn't move too many went to 25 still didn't move many went to 24.50 and they sold out every show. I have heard of others getting 30 to 50. I am surprised at this because I couldn't get 28 but I guess it depends on your market/location. Good luck and remember displaying them well is half the battle. I used black & white gift bags with colorful tissue and had the ruffles trailing out. It was very pretty and effective in bringing people to my booth. Once there they looked at everything and bought other items. Have fun!
> ...


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Katsch said:


> VBeechinor said:
> 
> 
> > Katsch said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I have recently found the yarn again at AC Moore. I made one of those scarves for a fund raiser and an acquaitance asked how much I would charge to make one for her daughter. Because this person does so much volunteer work I told her I would make the scarf for free - just tell me her favorite color. BUT, I was thinking that if the daughters friends liked the scarf maybe I would charge $20. From what this person told me, she heard several comments at the fund raiser about how beautiful the scarf was. So I guess they are still popular.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

heffernb said:


> I have recently found the yarn again at AC Moore. I made one of those scarves for a fund raiser and an acquaitance asked how much I would charge to make one for her daughter. Because this person does so much volunteer work I told her I would make the scarf for free - just tell me her favorite color. BUT, I was thinking that if the daughters friends liked the scarf maybe I would charge $20. From what this person told me, she heard several comments at the fund raiser about how beautiful the scarf was. So I guess they are still popular.


That's were I found my yarn too, at AC Moore. The only place around here that has it. Hope you get more orders!


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

I ordered from Red Heart but now they are out. Mary Maxim has the sashay. You can go on line type in Sashay yarn and find several places to order the yarn.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

robinw said:


> A friend of mine here in Canada is making the scarves out of Sashay and ran into terrible skeins with flaws, knots and were unusable. When she returned them, she was told that there is only one factory with the machine that produces the yarn and it has been broken down for quite a while. So that is why the Sashay has been hard to get.


Your friend needs to take her yarn back to the store she bought it from and they will give her a new ball. This is what I do with my customers. 
The machines are not broken down. They are running the machines 24/7 and have 3 shifts. They are 3 months behind because of the demand. They have started to run one color to get caught up rather then changing the machines all the time for all colors. This is time consuming. The quality went down a bit because of the demand. They are more then happy to replace the ball for you. One knot is exceptable but 2 are not.
The scarves are selling for $35.00 to $45.00 here in Peterborough. Sashay is still in the highest demand because of the gorgeous colors, softness and price. I have several orders from those of you here on KP which I will soon be able to fill. I have not forgot about you. Some of you are :
fabina, bevarc, lhasner, csbstar, Alicat 21, to name a few. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I go to bingo and a lady there made quite a few of these scarves to sell and she was selling them for $20 each (canadian funds) and she sold quite a few.


----------



## mommomtwo (Dec 3, 2011)

The scarves are lovely and I found EBAY the place to find the
Sashay. Just put in "Red Heart Sashay" and you will be surprised
at the selection/price. I ordered one skain the other day & it's
on its' way! It cost me $9.98 & s/h. I am anxious to get
knitting!

Blessings,
Mommom2


----------



## ladyinredc5 (Mar 6, 2011)

I am selling mine for $25.00, but I think they are worth much more. Doris


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

VBeechinor said:


> I was thinking of getting a table at a craft fair and making ruffled scarves out of the novelty yarns such as Red Heart Sashay, etc.
> I was wondering if these were still popular and in high demand since it is so hard to get the yarn, if this would be a good item to sell, and for how much? Thank you!


I was thinking of doing the same, thought I would sell them for $15.00 That is cost of yarn x2. I gave several scarves to some of my dear older friends & they have taken orders for them. I did not intend for them to do this but people just loved. them. My 37 year old daughter wouldn't wear one. A 12 year old was very taken by them. only thing to do is try it!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

these are so very pretty & i know everyone loves them bet you will sell lots!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Has anybody ever made a shawl of this yarn rather than a scarf?


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

great idea


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Hobby Lobby has ruffle yarn.


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

pridie said:


> robinw said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine here in Canada is making the scarves out of Sashay and ran into terrible skeins with flaws, knots and were unusable. When she returned them, she was told that there is only one factory with the machine that produces the yarn and it has been broken down for quite a while. So that is why the Sashay has been hard to get.
> ...


Hi, I'll be over to see you on Monday, am bringing a friend.,..Nancy


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

WalMart Stores have Sashay in so many colours


----------



## FlatheadLiving (Jun 19, 2011)

I have my goods in a nice store near me and one of the owner's
does the ruffle scarves. She pays $16 to $18 per skein for the yarn and sells them for $36 and $38. She can barely keep them in stock. At Christmas they sold like hotcakes. No one ever batted an eye at the price. Good luck!!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

You can order as much Sashay yarn from the Red Heart Site. I did and it was delivered promptly.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I made one with Sashay using one skein and thought it too short for my purposes. I'm a bit on the tall side though. Do you all use 1 skein or 2 for your scarves?


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## lori6 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've made these ruffled scarves but I used Patons (Pirouette) yarn. Easy to find, I got mine at A. C. Moore for $6.99 a skein & 50% off coupon - cost me $3.50 to make one scarf. It's the same kind of yarn as the Sashay. The instructions are on the inside wrapper on how to make it. Good luck! Lori in NH


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

missvix61 said:


> I made one with Sashay using one skein and thought it too short for my purposes. I'm a bit on the tall side though. Do you all use 1 skein or 2 for your scarves?


I use 1 skein, about 50 inches long.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Linday said:


> I have never seen so many colours of scarf yarn in one place. Is the ice yarn a good product. I haven't seen it and would like to know before I order and find that it is not a quality product. The have so many other yarns on the website and I just know my almost 5 year old GD would love something with sequins and glitter. Thanks for the site and thanks for the opinions.


I have only bought the pompom yarn and I have no complaints. I registered with Yarn Paradise and every Tuesday I get an email showing all the yarns on offer. I would buy from them again.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

grandmaof7 said:


> You can order as much Sashay yarn from the Red Heart Site. I did and it was delivered promptly.


I just went on their site...they're out of stock on Sashay


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

VBeechinor said:


> I was thinking of getting a table at a craft fair and making ruffled scarves out of the novelty yarns such as Red Heart Sashay, etc.
> I was wondering if these were still popular and in high demand since it is so hard to get the yarn, if this would be a good item to sell, and for how much? Thank you!


I heard of somebody who sold MANY at her daughter's workplace last Christmas. Who knows what will be popular next year. They are coming out with new ruffle yarns. They look beautiful when worn. Try it and have fun. However, these special yarns sell out quickly. It's a challenge for the companies to get them made.


----------



## shirl (Feb 1, 2011)

Check out Tall Mouse Crafts and Fabrics. They have Sashay like yarn for $2.00 a skein. 

shirl


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

These yarns (Red Heart Sashay) are in Mary Maxim's catalog. They've been out of stock. I put in an order three weeks ago and it arrived yesterday. If you act quickly, you might still be able to purchase in stock.


VBeechinor said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I like your scarfs.
> ...


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

shirl said:


> Check out Tall Mouse Crafts and Fabrics. They have Sashay like yarn for $2.00 a skein.
> 
> shirl


Shirl, is this a store with a website or is it a store by you?


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

shirl said:


> Check out Tall Mouse Crafts and Fabrics. They have Sashay like yarn for $2.00 a skein.
> 
> shirl


Shirl, is this a store with a website or is it a store by you?


----------



## ladyinredc5 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was thinking of doing the same, thought I would sell them for $15.00 That is cost of yarn x2. I gave several scarves to some of my dear older friends & they have taken orders for them. I did not intend for them to do this but people just loved. them. My 37 year old daughter wouldn't wear one. A 12 year old was very taken by them. only thing to do is try it!

I read where you are supposed to charge the cost of the yarn X 3.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I sell the plain ones without metallic for $20, with slight metallic touches, $25 and with heavy metallic (lame) on the bottom edge for $28 and no one has qualms about the prices. I'm inundated with orders and have been since last October. They've been fun to make and even more fun collecting the $$$.


ladyinredc5 said:


> I was thinking of doing the same, thought I would sell them for $15.00 That is cost of yarn x2. I gave several scarves to some of my dear older friends & they have taken orders for them. I did not intend for them to do this but people just loved. them. My 37 year old daughter wouldn't wear one. A 12 year old was very taken by them. only thing to do is try it!
> 
> I read where you are supposed to charge the cost of the yarn X 3.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh....I forgot to say, I sell to all age brackets.


----------



## patsyruth (May 18, 2011)

Where???? Our local walmart hardly carry any yarn.



cleosmum said:


> WalMart Stores have Sashay in so many colours


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I sell the plain ones without metallic for $20, with slight metallic touches, $25 and with heavy metallic (lame) on the bottom edge for $28 and no one has qualms about the prices. I'm inundated with orders and have been since last October. They've been fun to make and even more fun collecting the $$$.
> 
> That's great Sugar...How did you get yourself positioned to take orders, craft fair, word of mouth, etsy?
> 
> ...


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

patsyruth said:


> Where???? Our local walmart hardly carry any yarn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the same problem here in NY.


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

They are very popular in the UK.. love the colours on the pink and grey one.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Janeybabes said:


> They are very popular in the UK.. love the colours on the pink and grey one.


Thank you! That was Bernat Twist and Twirl, color Misty Merlot.


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

Shirl have you used their yarn? I just went on line and ordered $20.00 worth so I could get free shipping. Some of the colors are beautiful especially the green. If only cost $2.00 a skein and thats a steal if the yarn is good.


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you tried www.beadadyxyarn.com? Theirs is $6. I ordered 2 plain and 2 with metallic thread. I like the metallic, but not the plain, it was too time consuming to knit. The metallic was easy and fast.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

There are a lot of the ruffle yarns available, but most aren't found in either the craft or department stores, although they are working their way through some. Someone on the fourm said a WAl-Mart had a bin of Sashay on display and it looked as if no one was buying any. Before I found the Ice yarn, I bought several ruffle scarf yarns from an LYS in Gainesville, Fl, and on-line from several sources. The best price and selection I've found are from Ice, in Turkey: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/
Berroco has a beautiful new scarf yarn out called Lacey. Web's carries it but has been out of stock for a while. I used Berroco's "find" feature to look up LYS that carry Lacy and bought a skein from one that had it available. Berroco actually lists the actual types of yarn a store orders so if a store doesn't stock the yarn you are looking for, you know it, and can restrict your calls to ones that do. That's a really great feature.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Marthasr said:


> Have you tried www.beadadyxyarn.com? Theirs is $6. I ordered 2 plain and 2 with metallic thread. I like the metallic, but not the plain, it was too time consuming to knit. The metallic was easy and fast.


Which one the Ballerina or the Flamenco?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

So far I've been able to get the Starbella at the Premier Yarns web site. They're very popular around here just now. I sell mine for $15 each.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

When you order yarn on-line, how do you pay? PayPal????


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Or credit card


Urith said:


> When you order yarn on-line, how do you pay? PayPal????


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

I tried to order from Tall Mouse, but they don't deliver to Canada...Rats...N


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Or credit card
> 
> 
> Urith said:
> ...


Can you use debit card's?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not sure about that, some local stores treat it as a credit card, give it a try.


Urith said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Or credit card
> ...


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Urith said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Or credit card
> ...


I have used my debit card on occasion since it's a VISA card.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought one at our local craft school's consignment shop for $22.00. Not bad considering the yarn cost is upwards of $10.00


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

grammacat said:


> I bought one at our local craft school's consignment shop for $22.00. Not bad considering the yarn cost is upwards of $10.00


Since the scarf's got so popular here, the yarn went up to $14.99


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

nancyalice48 said:


> I tried to order from Tall Mouse, but they don't deliver to Canada...Rats...N


I'm so sorry to hear that! Thanks to you, I went there and ordered some Sashay-like yarn for $2/skein. I'm anxious to see if it's as nice as the Starbella and Sashay. I've had inquiries about orange scarves and this place had orange. We'll see...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty scarves! pretty colors too.


----------



## shirl (Feb 1, 2011)

VBeechinor - Sorry, it is a website. I have bought from them and the yarn is great.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Sally Ann, do you know the weight of their mesh yarn?


SallyAnn said:


> nancyalice48 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to order from Tall Mouse, but they don't deliver to Canada...Rats...N
> ...


----------



## patricia fiore (Aug 19, 2011)

to all who are looking for the scarf ruffle yarn . . .just google Katia Ondas yarn and/or Flounce yarn and you will find all kinds to peruse and purchase.


----------



## ladyinredc5 (Mar 6, 2011)

VBeechinor said:


> Marthasr said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried www.beadadyxyarn.com? Theirs is $6. I ordered 2 plain and 2 with metallic thread. I like the metallic, but not the plain, it was too time consuming to knit. The metallic was easy and fast.
> ...


I get the same yarn that beadadyxyarn.com has from the company that sells it wholesale to others at yarn-paradise.com. It is from Turkey, but comes 4 in a package so cheap that when you divide the yarn into the postage it comes out to $5.25 or $5.35 depending on what kind of yarn you order. I have gotten many, many orders from them and it comes fast too. www.yarn-paradise.com


----------



## ladyinredc5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Try www.yarnparadise.com. It is from Trukey so I would think they send to Canada


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

The yarn at Tall Mouse is only 57g where sashay yarn is 100g so it will take 2 skeins to make a long scarf, but it is still a good price.


----------



## ladyinredc5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Sally Ann, do you know the weight of their mesh yarn?
> 
> 
> SallyAnn said:
> ...


try www,yarnparadise.com....It is from Turkey and I am sure they send to Canads


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

They show pretty much all currencies so I don't know why they wouldn't ship to Canada. 

Great website


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you. That's good to know.


loveknitting said:


> The yarn at Tall Mouse is only 57g where sashay yarn is 100g so it will take 2 skeins to make a long scarf, but it is still a good price.


----------



## monica19612 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, it's me again! Go to Yarn Paradise/Ice yarn. They carry several types of these ruffled scarfs in lots of colors, textures etc. You have to buy about 6-8 of them I think at one time to buy there. Some people hate the high shipping (it comes from Turkey I think), but when you figure out the price plus shipping the yarn is still about 1/2 or so of what you could find locally, or anywhere else I have looked. I have bought lots of their Bamboo stock, some Alpaca w/acrylic, Alpaca and merino and some of the scarf sets. I am extremely happy with everything I get. I buy from several sites on line for most of my yarn and Ice really is a great deal. Monica


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

tyratim said:


> These scarves are still in demand. I crochet mine and make them thinner. I get 4 scarves from 1 skein and sell them at craft shows for $8 - $10 and women don't even think twice. I have seen the fuller (full skein) scarves selling for $25 - $30 at craft shows. Not sure if people would have to think twice about spending that much? I have no problem at all getting a great selection and types of scarf yarns and colors from
> 
> http://www.beadadyxyarn.com
> 
> This is the only place I shop anymore. For $6.00 per skein and the variety, I have found "my place". And I receive my order usually in 3 days. I was getting so tired and frustrated going from store to store only to find either a very limited selection or nothing at all. And the biggest reason I shop with beadadyx is because all of their proceeds goes to missions - for women in Guatemala and Jamaica. A real passion of mine.


Yeah but the shipping is outrageous. its nice what she is doing, but i refuse to pay the shipping.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

monica19612 said:


> Hi, it's me again! Go to Yarn Paradise/Ice yarn. They carry several types of these ruffled scarfs in lots of colors, textures etc. You have to buy about 6-8 of them I think at one time to buy there. Some people hate the high shipping (it comes from Turkey I think), but when you figure out the price plus shipping the yarn is still about 1/2 or so of what you could find locally, or anywhere else I have looked. I have bought lots of their Bamboo stock, some Alpaca w/acrylic, Alpaca and merino and some of the scarf sets. I am extremely happy with everything I get. I buy from several sites on line for most of my yarn and Ice really is a great deal. Monica


Ohhh, no wonder shipping is outrageous, i didn't know it comes from turkey. and now with gas prices going up, outch


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

I get a lot of my ruffle scarf yarn from beadadyxyarn.com and they are very efficient and although postage is high, the product is not. Mine arrived in 7 days right before Christmas. 

Also pick up plenty when Spotlight (Australia) have sales like just now.

I've got 2 dozen of these scarves on eBay at the moment for $A19.95 each with free postage but they're not moving yet. Think our climate may have something to do with it.

I may have to reduce them but once you pay eBay and Pay Pal, there's not a lot left. Thought the free postage might be a draw card but they're still on page 5 of accessories.

Oh well, I've had fun making them.

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> monica19612 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, it's me again! Go to Yarn Paradise/Ice yarn. They carry several types of these ruffled scarfs in lots of colors, textures etc. You have to buy about 6-8 of them I think at one time to buy there. Some people hate the high shipping (it comes from Turkey I think), but when you figure out the price plus shipping the yarn is still about 1/2 or so of what you could find locally, or anywhere else I have looked. I have bought lots of their Bamboo stock, some Alpaca w/acrylic, Alpaca and merino and some of the scarf sets. I am extremely happy with everything I get. I buy from several sites on line for most of my yarn and Ice really is a great deal. Monica
> ...


I believe beadadyxyarn.com also have a site where you can just buy single lots of yarn, not the 4 that is required on the bulk site, but I haven't looked for that site yet. The postage is huge but the yarn arrives quickly and for us with the Aussie dollar so high just now, I think I pick them up for around $A3.80 per ball (about equivalent to the US dollar)

Leanna x


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for the e-mail address for the yarn. Pretty colours.we cant get that kind here. again thank you---Dor


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> They show pretty much all currencies so I don't know why they wouldn't ship to Canada.
> 
> Great website


Canada isn't a state so on the drop down menue for shipping info, only states in the US show & no other countries...did I miss something?


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I just gave my daughter one of these and she loves it. She wants another color. i got yarn online from Herrschners...Starbella.../ and Rozetti Marina on another site.


----------



## ladyinredc5 (Mar 6, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> monica19612 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, it's me again! Go to Yarn Paradise/Ice yarn. They carry several types of these ruffled scarfs in lots of colors, textures etc. You have to buy about 6-8 of them I think at one time to buy there. Some people hate the high shipping (it comes from Turkey I think), but when you figure out the price plus shipping the yarn is still about 1/2 or so of what you could find locally, or anywhere else I have looked. I have bought lots of their Bamboo stock, some Alpaca w/acrylic, Alpaca and merino and some of the scarf sets. I am extremely happy with everything I get. I buy from several sites on line for most of my yarn and Ice really is a great deal. Monica
> ...


don't be fooled by the shipping price from Turkey, when you add up how many skeins and divide into the total plus the shipping it comes out to about $5 something per skein...that is how it has worked out for me anyway.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful colors., nice work


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

shirl said:


> Check out Tall Mouse Crafts and Fabrics. They have Sashay like yarn for $2.00 a skein.
> 
> shirl


These sale skeins are 57 grams, about half the weight of Sashay which is 100 grams.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Urith said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Or credit card
> ...


Please don't use your debit card. We've had a lot of problems with debit card numbers showing up being used in Spain and our Florida residents aren't traveling to Spain!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

ChocPieMom said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> ...


Thank's for that information, I'll try signing up for pay pal. The way it's going here, on-line will be the only way to go, for buying yarn.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

$25 for sure.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, after finishing Misty Merlot colored scarf, I needed more yarn pronto. I went to the AC Moore website and they had a coupon for 40% off one regular priced item. I printed 3 copies, gathered my mom and my daughter, got to the store and we each bought a skein of Bernat Twist & Twirl. With 40%off, each skein was $4.19 (regular price $6.99...savings $2.80 each skein). Colors...Blueberry Twirl, Circus, and Ying & Yang. I'll be happy for a few days


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

TRIED TO ORDER ON THIS WEBSITE , WITH NO RESULT, TRIED TO CONTACT THEM , WITH NO RESULT


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

VBeechinor said:


> Well, after finishing Misty Merlot colored scarf, I needed more yarn pronto. I went to the AC Moore website and they had a coupon for 40% off one regular priced item. I printed 3 copies, gathered my mom and my daughter, got to the store and we each bought a skein of Bernat Twist & Twirl. With 40%off, each skein was $4.19 (regular price $6.99...savings $2.80 each skein). Colors...Blueberry Twirl, Circus, and Ying & Yang. I'll be happy for a few days


I saw that yarn today the Bernat twist & twirl, but the selection of colours was not good, the price here was $6.99 as well, could you let me know how that knit's up? if it's the same as the Katia Ondas, which cost's $14.99.


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

HOW DOES ONE ORDER ON THIS SITE FOR RUFFLED SCARFS


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

knaresborough said:


> HOW DOES ONE ORDER ON THIS SITE FOR RUFFLED SCARFS


I didn't know you could.


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

there wasa link and when i clicckedon to order nothinghappenned


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

VBeechinor said:


> I was thinking of getting a table at a craft fair and making ruffled scarves out of the novelty yarns such as Red Heart Sashay, etc.
> I was wondering if these were still popular and in high demand since it is so hard to get the yarn, if this would be a good item to sell, and for how much? Thank you!


I was looking thru Mary Maxim today and they have a big variety of yarns for ruffled scarves.


----------



## pbenaducci (Feb 25, 2012)

Yarn Paradise carries a very large variety of 'scarf yarns'. He does direct sales as well as sells this yarn on eBay. $18-25/scarf, depending on color/glitz. Good luck!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

knaresborough said:


> TRIED TO ORDER ON THIS WEBSITE , WITH NO RESULT, TRIED TO CONTACT THEM , WITH NO RESULT


Do you mean the Yarn Paradise site ? I bought from them with no problems, they stocked yarns I had never seen in the UK. After registering with them I get an email on Tuesdays showing all sale items as well as normal stock.


----------



## Claisy (May 23, 2011)

They are selling them at craft sales here in ontario between $25.00 and $35.00.


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks jean i wll check it out


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Urith said:


> VBeechinor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after finishing Misty Merlot colored scarf, I needed more yarn pronto. I went to the AC Moore website and they had a coupon for 40% off one regular priced item. I printed 3 copies, gathered my mom and my daughter, got to the store and we each bought a skein of Bernat Twist & Twirl. With 40%off, each skein was $4.19 (regular price $6.99...savings $2.80 each skein). Colors...Blueberry Twirl, Circus, and Ying & Yang. I'll be happy for a few days
> ...


I have not worked with Katia Ondas. It is all mesh and a bit hard to find where to put your needle, you have to eye ball it about an inch apart, but I do like the way the finished product came out. There's a sheen to the material, it is soft and the colors are brighter than Premier's Starbella.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Urith said:


> VBeechinor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after finishing Misty Merlot colored scarf, I needed more yarn pronto. I went to the AC Moore website and they had a coupon for 40% off one regular priced item. I printed 3 copies, gathered my mom and my daughter, got to the store and we each bought a skein of Bernat Twist & Twirl. With 40%off, each skein was $4.19 (regular price $6.99...savings $2.80 each skein). Colors...Blueberry Twirl, Circus, and Ying & Yang. I'll be happy for a few days
> ...


I just went to a site that showed what Katia Ondas looks like. I would say they are very similar, if not the same.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Tyratim,

Could you please tell me how you crochet this yarn? How long do you make your scarfs?
Thank you!
Cherry


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

2sticksandacherry said:


> Hey Tyratim,
> 
> Could you please tell me how you crochet this yarn? How long do you make your scarfs?
> Thank you!
> Cherry


I have found that youtube is the best place to learn how to knit or crochet these scarves. I have watched different people who do this & I just choose the method I like best. I might even watch it two or three times before it sticks with me...lol...N


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I can find it at A C Moore. Limited colors though. They have other companies too. I've knit several as gifts last year. They were well received, but I don't have a clue as to how they would do at a show. 

If you do it, keep us posted. 

Anita


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks!
I have knitted several - haven't tried crocheting one. Will check out some of the you tube videos.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Sally Ann, do you know the weight of their mesh yarn?
> 
> 
> SallyAnn said:
> ...


57 grams is the weight of their mesh yarn.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I love your scarves and think they would sell very well in NY. I live in Western NY and everyone wears them here. I agree, though, and would add purses or hats or something to the table, just to help with sales. Someone may spy the other item first and then see the scarves and buy them as well. I would love to have the time to make items to sell. Craft fairs are huge around here.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

2sticksandacherry said:


> Hey Tyratim,
> 
> Could you please tell me how you crochet this yarn? How long do you make your scarfs?
> Thank you!
> Cherry


Here are a couple of crochet instructions for ruffled scarves. When you crochet them, the length is dependent on how many loops you put on the hook. More loops, less length, less loops, more length.

Leanna x


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

leannab said:


> 2sticksandacherry said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tyratim,
> ...


How long are your scarves since you're using one skein to make 2...interesting concept! Do you sell yours and for how much?


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have had a devil of a time getting the yarn. I live an hr from AC Moore and call weekly and get the run around. I got a call on tues am from a friend 90 miles east of me to tell me the ac moore 50 miles west of me had gotten it in.. my daughter and I sped out and sure enough, they were unpacking the sashay and the pirouette... they did not unpack all of it, took in back. I think they have regulars that go in on delivery day and buy most of it up. One young girl said one woman had come in on a Sat. and bought it all up.. funny when none was there when I called... the sashay is only $4.99 and then with the 50%off coupon is a bargain. They only allow you one coupon for that. There was a special we missed the night before, 25%off total order. My daughter is a teacher so we get another 10% off that. I did attempt to place an order with that company that was mentioned in the beginning of the post, but did not go thru with the order as the order was for almost $200 and shipping would be $90... crazy. I prefer my donations be kept in the US.. Good luck and just keep going to your ACMoore on delivery day. find out when it is...


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

VBeechinor said:


> leannab said:
> 
> 
> > 2sticksandacherry said:
> ...


Hi again

I have posted the links above, in previous post. They are minimum length of 180cm (about 6 feet) if you use less loops on the hook, they will be longer.

Because they are so quick and easy to make, I experiment with each different ball of yarn ie. I pull the ball apart, and mark the exact half with a piece of yarn. I then go back to the beginning and make a scarf until I reach the marker, If I'm happy with it, I cut the yarn and if it's too short I start again and use less loops. Read the instructiuons and it may become clearer to you.

Leanna x


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

tyratim said:


> These scarves are still in demand. I crochet mine and make them thinner. I get 4 scarves from 1 skein and sell them at craft shows for $8 - $10 and women don't even think twice. I have seen the fuller (full skein) scarves selling for $25 - $30 at craft shows. Not sure if people would have to think twice about spending that much? I have no problem at all getting a great selection and types of scarf yarns and colors from
> 
> http://www.beadadyxyarn.com
> 
> This is the only place I shop anymore. For $6.00 per skein and the variety, I have found "my place". And I receive my order usually in 3 days. I was getting so tired and frustrated going from store to store only to find either a very limited selection or nothing at all. And the biggest reason I shop with beadadyx is because all of their proceeds goes to missions - for women in Guatemala and Jamaica. A real passion of mine.


Thank you for this site! What a wonderful way to help women and prices are fantastic!


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

I was looking up the yarn paradise website and it was posted incorrectly. The website has a dash in it so go to www.yarn-paradise.com. for anyone wanting to check out this site.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

aknitter said:


> I can find it at A C Moore. Limited colors though. They have other companies too. I've knit several as gifts last year. They were well received, but I don't have a clue as to how they would do at a show.
> 
> If you do it, keep us posted.
> 
> Anita


I will, by the way, I used to live in Queens, NY too, by St. John's University.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Are they knit or crochet. Its impossible to see how they are made from pictures.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

bilbep said:


> Are they knit or crochet. Its impossible to see how they are made from pictures.


Some are knitted, some are crochet. Predominately they are knitted which makes them shorter and fatter. Crochet is thinner and longer.

Leanna x


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

leannab said:


> bilbep said:
> 
> 
> > Are they knit or crochet. Its impossible to see how they are made from pictures.
> ...


Mine are knitted, I followed the pattern on the yarn wrapper.

Leanna, I am working with your pattern and it is coming out the width of the yarn which is about 2 inches not stretched. You said you've sold a lot of them...are they wearing them that thin?


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

VBeechinor said:


> leannab said:
> 
> 
> > bilbep said:
> ...


Are you using my own pattern or the one with the picture? I thought the pattern for the one with the picture was a bit thin, she gets about 3 out of a ball.

I'll post a opic of a couple of mine. They are quite long so they can wrap them twice or whatever.

Leanna x

PS keep in mind these are wrapped around and one of them has the end passed through, the other is wrapped with ends dangling.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi,

Can you supply the pattern? I would love to make some for the girls at work. Thank you in advance, and the scarves are indeed lovely...Gods Blessings to you


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you supply the pattern? I would love to make some for the girls at work. Thank you in advance, and the scarves are indeed lovely...Gods Blessings to you


Check back on page 8, I have posted the downloads there. Good Luck!

Leanna x


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

leannab said:


> VBeechinor said:
> 
> 
> > leannab said:
> ...


I was using your pattern, but my yarn is Bernat Twist and Twirl, could be why it is narrower. Love your pics and your scarves!


----------



## patsyruth (May 18, 2011)

Leann,

Thanks for sharing your crochet version. I am knitting mine and it take longer. They do look a bit different, yet both are very nice.

Yesterday I collected for 15 scraves and took orders for 5 more with the same group. Your method is faster and right now that helps a lot. Saving 15 minutes per scarf makes a big difference. Now is the yarn were just easier to find.

I've lost count of how many I have made and sold. Everytime I think the craze is over another wave hits. I never even imagined to sell these. I made and gave two away to my nieces and everyone who sees them wants one. It just keeps multiplying.

If I can figure out how to make local school colors it will take off again in the fall. Have been playing around with a couple of ideas for dyeing the yarn.

Again, thanks for sharing your pattern.



leannab said:


> 2sticksandacherry said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tyratim,
> ...


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

leannab said:


> VBeechinor said:
> 
> 
> > leannab said:
> ...


I love the ones you've made! I unraveled my yarn and made one with 1/2 the skein with 3 stitches knitted. This is what I came up with. mine is 57 inches long and 3 inches wide. You can see it side by side with the wider one. Do you think the skinnier one is a good product to sell? The skinny one is the black, white and gray.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

yes this looks ok. Someone here is selling them short. So it looks ok


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Dor said:


> yes this looks ok. Someone here is selling them short. So it looks ok


Thank you Dor! I have one month to get this together before the craft fair...hope I can do it


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

> I love the ones you've made! I unraveled my yarn and made one with 1/2 the skein with 3 stitches knitted. This is what I came up with. mine is 57 inches long and 3 inches wide. You can see it side by side with the wider one. Do you think the skinnier one is a good product to sell? The skinny one is the black, white and gray.


I like them both but I've also worn them and I like the thinner one for 2 reasons:

It's lighter in weight

It's longer and can be wrapped twice.

Leanna x

PS. Also, if that's all that is available, the people buying won't know any difference!!! LOL


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

leannab said:


> > I love the ones you've made! I unraveled my yarn and made one with 1/2 the skein with 3 stitches knitted. This is what I came up with. mine is 57 inches long and 3 inches wide. You can see it side by side with the wider one. Do you think the skinnier one is a good product to sell? The skinny one is the black, white and gray.
> 
> 
> I like them both but I've also worn them and I like the thinner one for 2 reasons:
> ...


I like that option! I better get to work...the craft fair in on March 31 and I just sign up. I bought Sashay like yarn from Tall Mouse. I could not pass it up at $2 a skein and $20 & up got free shipping.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

VBeechinor said:


> leannab said:
> 
> 
> > > I love the ones you've made! I unraveled my yarn and made one with 1/2 the skein with 3 stitches knitted. This is what I came up with. mine is 57 inches long and 3 inches wide. You can see it side by side with the wider one. Do you think the skinnier one is a good product to sell? The skinny one is the black, white and gray.
> ...


Good luck with it all. The crochet ones are very quick, I can make 6 or 8 in an evening. I guess if you're knitting with less stitches, it will be quicker too!

Leanna x


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

leannab said:


> VBeechinor said:
> 
> 
> > leannab said:
> ...


With the Bernat Twist & Twirl I have to knit otherwise it looks like nothing when I tried crocheting it. Hopefully the Sashay like yarn will be better looking and will crochet better...would love to make 6-8 in an evening.

Vivian


----------

